# what names have you all decided on/do you like?



## BethHx

i love hearing names that people like etc. with Isabelle we didn't decide until she was born, this time we have decided to have a name ready.

our boys name is
Charles George James S.
Will go by Charlie or Chuck.

closely followed by William(billy) and George.

haven't fully decided on girls but we like
Eliza, Lily, Daisy, Ella/Eleanor or Jasmine.

likely going to be Eliza though.

x


----------



## Chunkycupcake

My first name for my daughter was going to be Liberty Anne, but the FOB wanted it to be Julianne arose and I really like the name he picked out.


----------



## starbuxbunny

i'm having a boy, due June 5th. he is my first and i decided on Sebastian James :)

his nickname will be Bash or Bastian!


----------



## dooop

My first born is Isaac Edan

For this one a boy would be Joel Sebastian

For a girl it would be Isla Rainn


----------



## BethHx

love Sebastian! we would use it but its our cats name lol!


----------



## dooop

ahah I have a kitten called Heisenberg!


----------



## Megloves

were thinking of Scarlett Elise or something similar for our daughter, but nothings set yet and we keep changing!


----------



## Cheyby

Should I not take it personally that my lil boys name which has been posted on here before has been stolen? 
I understand that it's a popular first name but there's no way on earth that the combo with the first and the second name would just appear from someone else.


----------



## BethHx

'stolen' by someone on here?
what's his name? take hit as a compliment, they obviously like the name.x


----------



## dooop

I definately would be annoyed if it was family/friends I see but sharing on line, I wouldn't get offended :) 

It just means you've picked a good, strong name and take the pride in knowing that you picked your child's name :) its for the rest of their life and you chose it :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I dont honestly think any one would steal a name... ive met other women on here that have kids with the same name, but i dont take offense. Ill never meet them anyway! Now if it was a family member or close friend, yea id be pretty pissed. 
Anyway, Im not pregnant but if we ever have another little girl her name would either be Lillian Elizabeth or Paige Victoria, for a little boy ive got.no clue!


----------



## ClairAye

I wouldn't take offence if it's some random person on the internet who you will never meet. Take it as a compliment that someone likes the name :)


----------



## lov3hat3

we have decided on either Mason or Jaden, were going to wait and see which one we like better when for him once hes here :flower:


----------



## OhhBabyBump

Well, for a girl I had picked out Vivienne Geneva, but now I'm not sure about Vivienne. I want to keep Geneva because it's my great grandmas name but not as a first name. For a boy I have no clue except the middle name will be Michael after my dad!!


----------



## dooop

OhhBabyBump said:


> Well, for a girl I had picked out Vivienne Geneva, but now I'm not sure about Vivienne. I want to keep Geneva because it's my great grandmas name but not as a first name. For a boy I have no clue except the middle name will be Michael after my dad!!

I think it's really pretty :) It also goes really well with your first child's name :) It's lovely


----------



## BethHx

We have decided on Lily Eliza and Teddy George.
Keeping Charles and Eliza as our back ups x


----------



## ClairAye

Well I obviously love Lily :haha: I love Lily Eliza or just Eliza though! :flower:


----------



## BethHx

we're torn between the two as Lily is very popular here but me love it and its my dads favourite. but Eliza we keep coming back to as its not very popular but still traditional! Lily is beautiful though. yo made a good choice x


----------



## Megloves

So, we found the name Marley which we think we like (so vague i know ahaha), and we really wanted to have something for our friend who introduced us whose nickname is Zo. If we were having a son we were going to give him his first name. But since its a girl, we were thinking of the name Marley Zoe (pronounced Zo)... any thoughts?


----------



## babylove x

My DD's name is Anna Renee, if she's going to have a little brother his name will be Carter Wilson; Wilson is his fathers middle name as well.


----------



## tinymumma

We love Faith Temperance for a girl and Judah for a boy. No clue for the middle name if bub is a boy. I'm thinking maybe Khane (pronounced like Cain) but not too sure on that one as of yet


----------



## AmandaFelton

Girl names:
Evelyn Leigh
Elizabeth Nichole 
Lydia Marie

Boy names:
Isaac Thomas
Owen Alexander
Ethan Michael

I'm hoping our first week be Evelyn, it means little bird. How sweet!!


----------



## Graceisace

My litte bump is going to be called Leonardo Barnaby :baby: Leo for short!
If he was a girl, then he would have been called either India, Esmee, Freya or Daisy :flower:


----------



## nic18

We're expecting a boy in May he will an called Lyle John Archie


----------



## sarahjane19

My pregnancy isn't confirmed yet, but I've had names picked out for a while. 
If it's a boy, Liam Riley.
If it's a girl, either Emma Jane or Sophia Marie (Marie is my mom's middle name). 
<3


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I love traditional type names for boys. I think if I have a boy next he'll be a George. I also love Alexander and Harry. If I have a girl next I love Freya or Amelie.


----------



## mayb_baby

We are having a little boy called Harry :) x


----------



## amytrisha

Finley Peter. (Finn as a NN) :blue:


----------



## ClairAye

amytrisha said:


> Finley Peter. (Finn as a NN) :blue:

I just have to say, I can't believe how close you are now! :)


----------



## Ashleii15

1st Son's name is Dallas James, with SO's last name. This baby boy will be Ryker James, with SO's last name as well


----------



## Megloves

I keep on thinking I have a name and then changing my mind so soon! Like, we had fairly settled on a name that we both liked and then like 2 days later we heard another name and thought about that, and so on and so forth! I wish we could find one that just completely spoke to us. :/


----------



## BethHx

We are like that with girls! Torn between Lily Ella Eliza and Phoebe but with boys now oh likes my favourite he will be called it for definite! We've even started calling bump max because we're sure it's a boy x


----------



## ClairAye

Will you be finding out the sex, Beth? :)


----------



## vickyandchick

We've decided on Logan for a boy and we really like Ivy or Lailah for a girl :flower:


----------



## BethHx

Yes Clair going to find out on my 21st birthday:) but I think it's a boy xx


----------



## Megloves

So, we have some kind of shortlist at this point. 
We want to put Zo in there somewhere because thats the person who introduced me and OH's nickname. He's one of the only people whose been there for us through the entire pregnancy and he will probably be our daughter's godfather.

If we use it as a first name she will be Zoey and if we decide to use it as a middle name it will just be Zo, and heres our shortlist. If anyone has any ideas that go well with Zo or Zoey, please tell me! ahah.

Marley Zo
Zoey Camden
Zoey Logan
Delilah Zo
Zoey Scarlett


----------



## BethHx

I like Delilah but I don't think just zo is a good idea so I would use Delilah Zoe x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Megloves said:


> So, we have some kind of shortlist at this point.
> We want to put Zo in there somewhere because thats the person who introduced me and OH's nickname. He's one of the only people whose been there for us through the entire pregnancy and he will probably be our daughter's godfather.
> 
> If we use it as a first name she will be Zoey and if we decide to use it as a middle name it will just be Zo, and heres our shortlist. If anyone has any ideas that go well with Zo or Zoey, please tell me! ahah.
> 
> Marley Zo
> Zoey Camden
> Zoey Logan
> Delilah Zo
> Zoey Scarlett

I like Delilah zoey or Scarlett zoey xx


----------



## amytrisha

ClairAye said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> Finley Peter. (Finn as a NN) :blue:
> 
> I just have to say, I can't believe how close you are now! :)Click to expand...

Just seen this! Me neither! I can't believe how old Lily is either! Time flies :lol: :)


----------



## blamesydney

I like off the wall names (my FOB made me let him name Scarlet :dohh:) but if I were to ever have another one, Zelda for a girl and Cobain for a boy. :thumbup:


----------



## ClairAye

BethHx said:


> Yes Clair going to find out on my 21st birthday:) but I think it's a boy xx

Exciting! :D Can't wait to see! Xx


----------



## ClairAye

amytrisha said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> Finley Peter. (Finn as a NN) :blue:
> 
> I just have to say, I can't believe how close you are now! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen this! Me neither! I can't believe how old Lily is either! Time flies :lol: :)Click to expand...

It is flying! She'll be 6 months in no time, it goes much faster when you have two :cry:


----------



## amytrisha

ClairAye said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> Finley Peter. (Finn as a NN) :blue:
> 
> I just have to say, I can't believe how close you are now! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Just seen this! Me neither! I can't believe how old Lily is either! Time flies :lol: :)Click to expand...
> 
> It is flying! She'll be 6 months in no time, it goes much faster when you have two :cry:Click to expand...

I bet! Jason looks absolutely smitten with her though :cloud9:


----------



## realdana27

I'd like a classic spanish name like Sergio Juanito :))


----------



## GenesisMommy

If I end up having a boy, we decided on Alexander Chase. For the girl name, we decided on Esmae Sophia. :)


----------



## nanimoms

My oldest girl is Anna Nicole but I call her Nani
My son is Daniel Wayne
My youngest girl is/was Kailani Vanessa but she passed from SIDS.

I have a few names picked out for children later on.


----------



## ChiiBaby

My DDs name is Evangeline-Rose (Geli for NN) <3


----------



## ClaRav

We can't agree on any names I'm due Feb with a boy and really can't think what names I like. When I do begin to like a name I end up going off it. OH likes traditional names. We already have a Charlie , decided on his name about 35 weeks but said if he didn't suit it when born we would change it.. It suited him sooo well!! Love his name so much now we're struggling with boy no 2. OH likes Harry and I don't mind it I'm just not that keen. . I think of Harry Hill! Harry potter etc.. :/ hmm at least we have until Feb. Hopefully we can decide on 2-3 names then choose when he's born x


----------



## troxxy

Luciano Giovanni Ryan Colombo :) Luci for short. Giovanni is my dad's name and Ryan is FOB's deceased brothers name


----------

